
In SV, some men say cosmetic procedures are essential to a career - MockObject
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/In-Silicon-Valley-some-men-say-cosmetic-14962007.php
======
Jamwinner
There is selling your soul, and there is selling your body along with it. Jfc
people.

------
JohnFen
If it's actually true that having plastic surgery is essential to a SV career,
that's another incredibly strong reason to avoid SV.

~~~
dekhn
It's not. Better to take anything written about SV by the Washington Post and
use it as toilet paper.

